# Schulprojekt



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. November 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich habe ein Anliegen an euch, und zwar:

Ein Mitglied der Trialgruppe aus der Halle-Kalk, die Linus, Phil und ich trainieren, hat ein Schulprojekt zu erfÃ¼llen in dem er ein Trialrad zusammenstellen will.
Ziel ist es, innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit mÃ¶glichst kostengÃ¼nstig ein funktionierendes Trialrad auf die Beine zu stellen, dann im Anschluss seiner Klasse das Rad zu prÃ¤sentieren und ihr den Trialsport nÃ¤her zu bringen.
Da er SchÃ¼ler ist und nich so viel zur VerfÃ¼gung hat, wÃ¤re es schÃ¶n wenn ihr mal im Keller kramt und eure alten, ausrangierten Teile zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen wÃ¼rdet. Muss wirklich nichts Tolles sein und kann auch mehr als ausrangiert sein, soll nur Reinschnupper-gerecht sein 

Wer Lust hat zu helfen kann sich gerne bei mir oder Phil melden 

Teile sind fÃ¼r ein *20"* bestimmt.


Vierkant-Lager, Kurbeln, Freilauf, Lenker, Griffe, Kette und Pedale haben Linus und ich schon beigesteuert.


GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## potsdamradler (17. November 2011)

Nabend, 

freundlichen Händler fragen und in der Projektbeschreibung bei ihm bedanken.
Ansonsten Händlermüll vom Schrotti.

Vill Glück Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (17. November 2011)

Ich schau mal ob ich noch eine hs33 zusammen bekomme. Habe noch ein paar weisse gehäuse für rechts im keller. Die restlichen innereien bekomme ich auch ran.
Nach einer scheibenbremse schau ich auch mal.


----------



## Levelboss (17. November 2011)

Einen leicht benutzten Try All Vorderreifen gibt's von mir.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. November 2011)

Danke ihr beiden!

HS33 ist super, muss auch nicht vollstÃ¤ndig sein. Paar Nehmerkolben und EntlÃ¼ftungsfÃ¤higkeiten hÃ¤tte ich auch noch  Hebel mit Rissen wÃ¤ren auch ok, nur dicht mÃ¼sst's noch sein.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. November 2011)

Hey,

hab noch einen Vorderrad reifen. Vielleicht auch noch was für hinten, darauf kann ich mich aber nicht festmachen. 
Ansonsten schau ich mal im Keller. 

Wenn er das Bike später nicht behalten würde, hät ich definitiv noch; Vorbau, Lenker, Hinterrad (da muss ich nur den Driver finden), Vorderrad fehlt ein Lager, mit Connection kommt man da sicherlich ran)


----------



## kamo-i (18. November 2011)

Ich hätte ne GEBRAUCHTE Koolchain. Die ich niemanden wieder fahren sehen möchte!  

Bei Interesse --> PN.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. November 2011)

Habe die HS33 fertig, muss sie nur noch morgen befüllen.
Sind noch irgendwelche Kleinteile nötig? Oder Evo-Adapter?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (20. November 2011)

Hinterreifen Monty nagelneu hätte ich noch,wenn er benötigt wird gib Bescheid


----------



## Holschi1 (21. November 2011)

ich hätt noch ein komplettes hinteres laufrad inkl. ritzel von nem alten koxx djinn hier rumliegen!

das würde ich sponsern!!

sag bescheid ob dus brauchst...


LG Holschi!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (21. November 2011)

Lieben Dank schon mal werde heut mit Martin, Linus sprechen und fragen was wir noch brauchen.

Wir werden euch noch anschprechen ...  

Danke und weiter so ..... daumen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (21. November 2011)

Nur mal so als Frage, er hat schon vor drann zu bleiben, bzw. nimmt den Sport ernst ?
Wenns so ist, hätte ich  -falls eine Scheibenbremse gesucht wird-   eine Hope Mono Bj. 2002 inkl 180er Scheibe für vorne abzugeben. Beläge und Scheibe nicht mehr die neusten, dürften wohl noch gut ihren Zweck erfüllen.
Die Äussere Hülle der Leitung ist bissl angekatscht hat aber noch gut Druckpunkt.
MFG
Elias


----------



## hst_trialer (21. November 2011)

Wohin gehen die teile eigentlich?


----------



## Insomnia- (21. November 2011)

Das ist auch der Punkt der mich interessiert
Kleine Vorstellung evtl?
Im Dirt Forum hat sich wer ein Rad komplett umsonst zusammengeschnorrt und gab ein Gedicht als Gegenleistung^^


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (21. November 2011)

Also Argi ist ein Schüler bei uns hier in Köln der seit 4 Jahren den Trialsport erlernt. Ihm machte es so viel Spass, das er auf die  Idee kam das Thema Trialsport in der Schule als Projekt vorzustellen. Dabei handelt es sich nicht nur um den Sport sondern Sport,Technik und Sportgerät.

Wir... Linus,Martin und Ich kamen auf die Idee Ihn zu Unterstützen ....
Da er das Projekt auch selber Finanzieren muss wollten wir Euch fragen ob Ihr dabei seid....

Ja natürlich das Rad soll er danach noch fahren und behalten.JA finde er soll auch soviel Spaß haben wie wir mit dem Sport...


also ICH/WIR danke Euch schonmal im vorraus für Eure UNTERSTÜTZUNG ...

DANKE


----------



## hst_trialer (22. November 2011)

Und an wen darf man die Teile schicken?


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (22. November 2011)

Also am Besten direkt in die Halle er soll da nämlich so ein Art Video Tagebuch führen und natürlich hat er da die Möglichkeiten das Rad aufzubauen.

Abenteuer Hallen Kalk
z.H. Trialprojekt Argi
Christian-Sünner Str. 8
51103 Köln

Danke ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. November 2011)

hätte noch nen altes alexrims dx32 20zoll vorderrad . optisch zwar nich gut , fehlen auch 2 speichen oder so . aber läuft sahnig , rund und ist unkaputtbar. is aber nur für felgenbremse.
könnte ich aber bei bedarf rumschicken das vorderrad


----------



## hooliemoolie (24. November 2011)

Hätte auch noch ne Vordergabel die ich beisteuern könnte und Bremsscheiben und eine ganze menge Magura teile Kolben Leitung etc  ..
bei Bedarf bitte PN


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. November 2011)

Gibt es kein Tagebuch für uns ?


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (28. November 2011)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Gibt es kein Tagebuch für uns ?



bin -grad bisschen busy melde mich zum WE bei Euch .. 
oder Infos auch bei Martin und Linus ... 
Danke ....

Phil

Aber denke schon Argi muss noch paar Sachen mit der Schule klären .. Infos folgen


----------



## MatzeD (3. Dezember 2011)

Könntet ihr wenn das bike dann fertig ist mal`n Bild hier rein posten ?


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Dezember 2011)

@ Christian .... Danke Dir. Paket am 3.12 angekommen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die UnterstÃ¼tzung, ihr wart bisher eine sehr groÃe Hilfe! 

Da bald der Jam stattfindet, wÃ¤re es sicherlich zwecks Porto-Ersparnis eine gÃ¼nstigere und bequemere Variante, wenn jemand, der vlt. noch Teile beisteuern wollen wÃ¼rde, diese einfach zum Jam mitbringen wÃ¼rde 

NatÃ¼rlich wird der Argi, dessen Projekt wir/ihr unterstÃ¼tzt, auch beim Jam anwesend sein. Dann habt ihr auch ein Gesicht zum Projekt  


Wir stellen die Tage eine aktualisierte Liste zusammen mit Teilen, die noch benÃ¶tigt werden. Oder Phil meldet sich nochmal zu Wort.

Wie gesagt vielen Dank an alle, die so tatkrÃ¤ftig bei der Sache sind und waren! 

GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Radonisti (1. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr in all den Wochen eigentlich schon was gemacht außer um Spenden zu bitten? Wann ist das denn endlich fertig? Es wäre eigentlich das mindeste, das Forum hier regelmäßig zu informieren, was Stand ist und wie sich das Projekt entwickelt. Aber die Hand aufzuhalten und sich dann nicht melden gehört sich nicht. Aber vermutlich kommt ihr erst wieder, wenn beim zusammenbauen iwas nicht klappt...


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Februar 2012)

@ Radonisti:
Das sind hier ziemlich harte Vorwürfe mit denen ich mich zügeln würde.
Sie haben geschrieben was sie bereits haben und wer was spenden wollte hat das in seinem Beitrag erwähnt.
Sollen Martin und co. nun jedes mal schreiben:" Wir haben einen Vorbau erhalten, vielen Dank."
Das finde ich etwas zu viel.
Auf dem jam wird der begünstigte schon Rede unt Antwort stehen und jeder kann den Stand der Dinge erfragen, aber solange hier noch kein Rahmen oder ähnliche Ausschlaggebende Teile eingetroffen sind, welche einen Fortschritt im Zusammenbau ermöglichen welcher es Wert ist mit Fotos dokumentiert zu werden, finde ich das okay.
Und von wegen : "Aber die Hand aufzuhalten und sich dann nicht melden gehört sich nicht.  Aber vermutlich kommt ihr erst wieder, wenn beim zusammenbauen iwas  nicht klappt..."
Punkt 1!
Sie haben selber eine MENGE beigesteuert.
Punkt 2!
Ich glaube das die Herren sich über ihr VOrhaben und dem Zusammenbau im klaren sind, aber schön das du dir Sorgen machst.
MFG
ELias


----------



## florianwagner (1. Februar 2012)

Radonisti schrieb:


> Habt ihr in all den Wochen eigentlich schon was gemacht außer um Spenden zu bitten? Wann ist das denn endlich fertig? Es wäre eigentlich das mindeste, das Forum hier regelmäßig zu informieren, was Stand ist und wie sich das Projekt entwickelt. Aber die Hand aufzuhalten und sich dann nicht melden gehört sich nicht. Aber vermutlich kommt ihr erst wieder, wenn beim zusammenbauen iwas nicht klappt...




move to ignore...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2012)

In weniger arroganter Weise ist der Beitrag schon verstÃ¤ndlich. Muss mich jedoch ehrlich gesagt etwas zusammenreiÃen, hier jetzt sachlich zu bleiben angesichts des Posts, aber:

Wir sind zur Zeit etwas im Stress, da der Jam vor der TÃ¼r steht und wir mit der Organisation teils schon gut ausgelastet sind, er hat einfach momentan oberste PrioritÃ¤t. Prinzipiell sollte das Projekt sogar bis der Jam gelaufen ist auf Eisen liegen, aber dann kam uns die Idee mit den Mitbringseln, da doch sehr viele dort vorbeischauen und die Versandbarriere entfÃ¤llt  

Es wird tatsÃ¤chlich ein Videotagebuch gefÃ¼hrt, welches schlussendlich auch hier auftauchen wird, allerdings gibt es zur Zeit noch keinen Rahmen, somit lassen sich die bisherigen Teile nicht sinnvoll/fotogen vormontieren.

Dem Vorwurf, dass wir selbst nichts beisteuern... Ich selbst habe bisher einen Monty-Ti Lenker, neue Trialtech-Griffe, eine Magura Clara Vorderradbremse und ein Monty Freilaufritzel dazugelegt. Die Teile hÃ¤tte ich ebenso gut gewinnbringend verkaufen kÃ¶nnen 

Und schlieÃlich: Wir, die wir dem Argi helfen, haben bereits Ã¼ber lange Jahre Erfahrung im Fahrradbau gesammelt. Er hingegen soll/muss diese im Laufe des Projekts erst machen/lernen, sprich: er lernt wÃ¤hrend er schraubt. Kommt er nicht weiter, helfen wir aus.


Generell:
Ich weiÃ nicht, aus welchem Bereich der Verfasser kommt (dirt? BMX?), aber das vertraulich-"familiÃ¤re" VerhÃ¤ltnis in unseren Kreisen scheint er wohl nicht zu kennen.

Falls es auch anderen Ã¤hnlich geht wie dem User vorhin, dann entschuldigen wir uns natÃ¼rlich! Wie gesagt raubt uns der Jam momentan einiges an Zeit und Nerven, sodass wir uns hier nicht ausreichend prÃ¤sentieren konnten/kÃ¶nnen.
Dies wird sich aber bald Ã¤ndern!


Vielen Dank! 
Martin


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (1. Februar 2012)

Das was Martin geschrieben hat ist vÃ¶llig richtig.
Argi ist gerade mit mir alles am vorbereitet was er alles fÃ¼r diese Projekt brauch. Angefangen mit der Geschichte vom Trial Sport bis wie Bau ich ein Rad zusammen und was kann ich spÃ¤ter noch mit dem Rad alles machen.... 

@Radonisti angemeldet am 28.01.2012 wie Lustig .. Kommentare die richtig Produktiv sind ?!!?!!(wie alt bist du)  ....lass die bei dir .... du machst dich nur lÃ¤cherlich ...

Naja werde mich mal nicht auf dein Niveau begeben da ich weiÃ, was ich hier vorab und denke das es genug Leute gibt die so ein Projekt gut finden... 

Argi wollte auch mit dem Beginn vom trialJam sein Projekt beginnen und bis Sommer hat er genug Zeit es zu schaffen.....

So wie ich den Jam seit 4 Jahre fÃ¼r die Leute Plane und mache ist dieses Projekt trialJam nicht fÃ¼r *mich *... Die Idee ist Leute zusammen zubringen und einfach denen die MÃ¶glichkeit mit der Hilfe von Felix,Martin,Linus, und Co. zu ermÃ¶glichen ein unvergessenes Wochenende zu verbringen .....



Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> In weniger arroganter Weise ist der Beitrag schon verstÃ¤ndlich. Muss mich jedoch ehrlich gesagt etwas zusammenreiÃen, hier jetzt sachlich zu bleiben angesichts des Posts, aber:
> 
> Wir sind zur Zeit etwas im Stress, da der Jam vor der TÃ¼r steht und wir mit der Organisation teils schon gut ausgelastet sind, er hat einfach momentan oberste PrioritÃ¤t. Prinzipiell sollte das Projekt sogar bis der Jam gelaufen ist auf Eisen liegen, aber dann kam uns die Idee mit den Mitbringseln, da doch sehr viele dort vorbeischauen und die Versandbarriere entfÃ¤llt.
> 
> ...


----------



## pippi (1. Februar 2012)

Ihr seid dufte jungs.lasst euch von so einem dummen kommentar nicht aus der ruhe bringen.hut ab vor dem projekt und der anstehenden jam.das soll erst mal einer nachmachen...


----------



## Holschi1 (2. Februar 2012)

wirklich mal jungs, ihr baut ein trial aus zusammengeschnorrten teilen zusammen, wollt die ganze zeit almosen, werdet mit dem rad ewig nicht fertig und dann kriegt ihr es bestimmt noch nichtmal aufgebaut! die jugend an den trialsport zu bringen kommt viiiiel zu kurz und ihr kümmert euch um aaabsolut nichts um den sport zu fördern!schämt euch was!!!  


ich kann zwar leider nicht teilnehmen am jam, aber gebt mal, wenn ihr wieder zeit habt, eine liste mit teilen raus die noch gebraucht werden, damit das fehlende noch beigesteuert werden kann...das rad soll ja in absehbarer zeit fertig sein 

gutes gelingen beim jam organisieren weiterhin!


----------

